# This SUNDAY Sunday SUNDAY - CYCLONE COASTER New Years Day Vintage Bicycle Ride - January 1st 2023



## cyclonecoaster.com (Dec 30, 2022)

_*YES - That's right - this SUNDAY Sunday SUNDAY is the first CYCLONE COASTER Vintage Bicycle Ride & it falls on SUNDAY - JANUARY 1st 2023 - New Years Day *_

_*THIS SUNDAY IS THE ONLY SUNNY DAY ALL WEEK TOO*__* ... So break out the first New Years Resolution for 2023*__* & join the *__*CYCLONE COASTER*__* family for a nice bicycle ride on your favorite vintage bicycle - I'm still trying to figure out which bicycle to ride - The closest to the door might be the one - OR - one maybe one that is a little deeper in 

SAME MEETING POINT*__* on the corner of 4th Street *__*&*__* Junipero *__*( Former Portfolio Coffeehouse location ) *_

_*Meet*__* & *__*Greet*__* @ 9:30 am
Kickstands UP @ *__*10:30 am*_

*Thanks to all for the continuous support of the CYCLONE COASTER Vintage Bicycle Rides - Looking forward to seeing everyone New Years Day 

Ridden not Hidden - Frank 

















*


----------



## ian (Dec 30, 2022)

cyclonecoaster.com said:


> _*YES - That's right - this SUNDAY Sunday SUNDAY is the first CYCLONE COASTER Vintage Bicycle Ride & it falls on SUNDAY - JANUARY 1st 2023 - New Years Day *_
> 
> _*THIS SUNDAY IS THE ONLY SUNNY DAY ALL WEEK TOO*__* ... So break out the first New Years Resolution for 2023*__* & join the *__*CYCLONE COASTER*__* family for a nice bicycle ride on your favorite vintage bicycle - I'm still trying to figure out which bicycle to ride - The closest to the door might be the one - OR - one maybe one that is a little deeper in
> 
> ...



I can't make it but I'll wear my Cyclone Coaster  shirt here on my New Years ride. Under raingear....


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Dec 31, 2022)

_*We've lucked out once again with tomorrows weather in Long Beach CA is still forecast as SUNNY☀️ for the first CYCLONE COASTER ride for 2023… but it’s true & hard to believe with the week of weather we’ve been having .. looking forward to seeing you all tomorrow morning at the CYCLONE COASTER Vintage Bicycle Ride .. a cooler 62 degrees .. but only 2% - 4% chance of rain on Sunday .. I like those odds*_

*Ridden not Hidden - Frank*


----------



## WetDogGraphix (Jan 1, 2023)

Enjoy, wish I could have made it down.........


----------



## BFGforme (Jan 1, 2023)

Was and is raining in Oceanside, wasn’t worth risking the drive!


----------



## ian (Jan 1, 2023)

Did my own solo, in Astoria.
36 and foggy.
Notice the shirt? Zoom in........


----------



## fordmike65 (Jan 1, 2023)

We got up late so didn't make it. Looks like a nice cool day for a ride on the beach tho. Be sure to post up pics.


----------



## ian (Jan 2, 2023)

Any pics?


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Jan 3, 2023)

_*No rain for the day as predicted --- Windy day though as it is between storms - cooler temps as well ( low 60's ) & still great being out & riding the first day of 2023 with the few .. the non-hungover LOL ... Thanks for all that made it out for the ride despite the cold ... well Southern California cold - I don't think I took any pics *_

_*See everyone next month*__* on SUNDAY *__*February 5th 2023*__* for the annual *__*CYCLONE COASTER *__*Valentines *__*"Bring a Lady - Ride a Lady"*_ _*honoring the Lovely Ladies *__*&*__* their Lovely Ladies bicycles *_

*RIDDEN not Hidden - Frank  
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------*


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Jan 3, 2023)

ian said:


> Did my own solo, in Astoria.
> 36 and foggy.
> Notice the shirt? Zoom in........
> 
> View attachment 1761117



*------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Nice shirt Ian ... One of the limited long sleeve super caution neon orange high visibility CYCLONE COASTER shirts ... looks a little foggy there - but no one will miss you wearing that shirt ... like a moving lighthouse .... Good looking Shelby too .... RIDDEN not Hidden
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------*


----------



## ian (Jan 3, 2023)

That's why I wore it!
I plan to try to arrange a group ride somewhere/sometime nearby this coming Spring. I may need more shirts 😀


----------

